# "Getting Into It"



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The beginning of one build:


Some LR rearrangement


Polishing


More Polishing


"Eating In"


A colleague and I have a good time but it's time to stop farting around and get back to work. I've been stuck in here for 10hrs.


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow, what kind of inhabitants is this tank going to have?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

hahahah i feel sorry for the guys ear lol...interesting build...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

First Pic was from a new build 2years ago and the rest are a 15 year old system that it was time to polish out the scratches.

Both are mixed LPS and softies.

Sound wasn't bad after water gets in the ears


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Damn dude!! Those are some serious builds! 💸💸💸 lol. Amazing.


----------

